# gewonnen bei "Casino-Lucky-Games"



## Koroschi (11 Dezember 2009)

Ich bin keine Spielerin - trotzdem soll ich gewonnen haben und werde nun mit Dringend - Mahnung - letzte Mahnung zur Gewinneinlösung per Mail aufgefordert

Natürlich bin ich mit IP-Adresse gespeichert ect - nur, dass ich wissendlich nie mit o.g. Casino zutun hatte.

Gleichzeitig bekommen ich Werbeanrufe (bis jetzt immer abgewirkt - nächstes Mal höre ich mir den Text genau an), in denen auch von Gewinnspiel / Gewinn die Rede ist.

Die Rufnummer 042325120486 ist zwar nicht unterdrückt, ein Rückruf aber nicht möglich - es läuft die Ansage "Dienst oder Dienstmerkmal nicht möglich"!

Das Ganze ist doch oberfaul - hat noch jemand in jüngster Zeit gleiches erlebt und wie wird man diese Plage wieder los?

Wäre dankbar für hilfreiche Tipps und wünsche ein entspanntes Wochenende, Koroschi


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: gewonnen bei "Casino-Lucky-Games"*



Koroschi schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist doch oberfaul - hat noch jemand in jüngster Zeit gleiches erlebt und wie wird man diese Plage wieder los?


Deswegen dorthin verschoben, wo es hingehört: Spam 
Abhilfe dagegen:  Spamfilter


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: gewonnen bei "Casino-Lucky-Games"*

Hallo,

In den Spam verschieben ist schon OK, aber das beantwortet ja nicht die Fragen.

Wie oft kommt das vor?
Was psaaiert wenn man sich tatsächlich anmeldet?
wer oder was steckt dahinter?

Ich jedenfalls habe dieselbe Mail auch in meinem Spam-Ordner gefunden und mich würden weitere Erfahrungen auch interessieren.

Grüße

Uwe


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: gewonnen bei "Casino-Lucky-Games"*

Es handelt sich um ein kriminelles Netzwerk von Betreibern sogenannter "Internet-Spielbanken" mit Standorten in der Südsee bzw. Gibraltar. Also in Gegenden mit duldsamer bzw. korrupter Gesetzgebung.

Vermarktet wird das mit Hilfe internationaler Spammerbanden, vorzugsweise tun sich hier russische Mafia-Banden hervor.

Auf jeden Fall kann man dabei in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Geld verlieren, das ist bekanntlich bei allen Spielbanken so. Allerdings kommt bei vielen dieser Internet-Spielbanken hinzu, dass sie betrügerisch arbeiten, dass z.B. Gewinne einfach nicht ausgezahlt werden, dass das Guthaben willkürlich verschwindet u.v.m.

Eine Möglichkeit, sich zu wehren, hat man in diesen Fällen nicht. Die Betreiber sitzen unerreichbar im Ausland, außerdem ist man selbst erpressbar, weil man sich durch Mitspielen bei diesen illegalen Veranstaltungen selbst strafbar macht.

Der Betrieb eines nicht genehmigten Internet-Casinos ist in Deutschland illegal nach § 284 StGB. Es gibt in Deutschland kein konzessioniertes, erlaubtes Glücksspiel über das Internet (außer in Hessen - Spielbank Wiesbaden, nur für Teilnehmer mit Wohnsitz in Hessen).
Aber auch die Teilnahme an so einem nicht genehmigten Casino ist in Deutschland strafbar gemäß § 285 StGB. Und zwar auch dann, wenn der Betreiber des Casinos im Ausland sitzt.

Grundsatzinfos zu Ihternet-Spielbanken:
Internet-Casinos - Antispam Wiki

Gegen die lästigen Spams hilft ein Spamfilter.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Spamfilter


----------

